# Moonlights



## Voo (18 Nov 2008)

Just wondering, do many of you use moonlights on your tanks, and if so, how do you fix them to luminaires? Which have you found to be better - cold cathodes or leds?

I've been using cold cathodes (those you put inside pc's), but this also lights up my room as there's no reflectors on it, and i have to put them outside of the luminaire as they don't fit inside. So i've been thinking of maybe trying leds...


----------



## a1Matt (18 Nov 2008)

I tried out an Interpet Actinic blue T8 tube in my tank.  As soon as I turned it on I knew I didn't like the look of it. 5 minutes later it was turned off and removed.  That ended my brief foray into a moonlit tank!


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Nov 2008)

I'm thinking of setting up a back light, as apose to a moon light.  I have an old 15w T8 starter which I might try and get a coloured tube for (or get some celaphane/lighting gel).  I might try to rig it at the bottom rear of the tank so it up-lights a little at night


----------



## scottturnbull (18 Nov 2008)

I would use blue LEDs, if I wanted a Moonlight effect. I played around with some a few months ago. It didn't take all that many LEDs to achieve a good effect.

You can find a LED array calculator here. 

Alternatively, you can buy some already waterproofed, like this one.

LEDs give a nice rippling effect if you point them at the water surface.

Once I find a good combination myself, I'll post my findings in the hardware section. I'm looking to build a maintenance light from LEDs. Specifically, I want LEDs to extend the photoperiod so I can do work in the tank, without having to wait for the lights to come on. More of a Twilight lamp. Some red leds, but mostly blue. There are a couple of things I need to resolve first. I need fittings so the LEDs can be replaced without soldering, and also simple waterproofing, so the circuit doesn't short. Don't hold your breath, though. I spent six months last year playing around with Pulse Width Modulation circuits, and still haven't settled on a circuit design.


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Nov 2008)

I have the cold cathodes but they are inside a hood.

AC


----------



## Voo (18 Nov 2008)

I have cold cathodes at the moment, but they don't fit inside the luminaire. I've just ordered some blue leds so i'm going to try knock something up with those 

Thanks guys


----------



## mick b (18 Nov 2008)

Green LED's work for me!

No algea issue as green light is of no use! (Blue does! IMO/E)

I use a LED M16 connector bulb (12 VDc) cost about Â£6 from local elecy shop

THT,  Cheers,  Mick B

Something like these;
http://www.terralec.co.uk/lamps/led_lamps/483_0c.html


----------



## YzemaN (18 Nov 2008)

I've used eight of these (4 front, 4 back) on a Vicenza 180. Gave it a really cool moonlight effect, if a bit dim.
LED Strip
I just stuck them to the underside of the plastic flaps and soldered on some wiring and hooked it up to a variable 12VDC like this one:
12V Power Supply 

On my smaller tank I've siliconed a cold cathode tube to the hood.


----------



## johnnypy (22 Nov 2008)

I bought a very cheap waterproof strip of blue LEDs on e-bay complete with transformer. set to come on before and after main lights. Came with some self adhesive clips which fitted very well on the main fitting of my Rena tank.

I like the effect and its good for watching my Brochis which seem to come out in the evening when this light comes on. I've also noticed that my dwarf neon rainbows seem to get very excited and spawn in the mornings under this light.


----------



## Egmel (14 Jan 2009)

How about these?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20142598


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2009)

I purchased one of these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SINGLE-300mm-15-L ... 240%3A1318

It was very good for my tank size, I placed it inside the luminaire but it didn't last long, after about 6 months it just died and turned brown like it burned up.

I am thinking about getting another one as I like to see the fish when I am in the living room and the moonlight avoids having the lights on after 9PM, next time I am going for one of these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-MOONLIGHT-4-A ... 240%3A1318

Hope that helps


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Jan 2009)

London. What Voltage did you run them at?  Did the plug have a variable voltage adaptor plug on it.  If so I would use one of those on 6 ro 9V instead.  Underpowered slightly but reduces the burn out / overlaod risk.

I run my 12V Cold Cathodes at 6V and they are about 2 years old

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> London. What Voltage did you run them at?  Did the plug have a variable voltage adaptor plug on it.  If so I would use one of those on 6 ro 9V instead.  Underpowered slightly but reduces the burn out / overlaod risk.
> I run my 12V Cold Cathodes at 6V and they are about 2 years old
> AC


They were run at the minimum setting the plugged allowed for, can't remeber of head the value but it was very low.


----------

